# Most overrated player in college basketball



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm thinking Darius Rice has to be up there. A 6-10 guy, who supposedly is a great shooter (as long as you ignore statistics) and with no inside game. 

The guy has shown no improvement since being a freshman. He has shown the ability to jack up more bad shots and miss them as well. He scores the most useless 15 a game. Miami will win 3 games in the Big East without James Jones. At least Jones could hit the jumper on a more frequent basis.

And while I am in a bashing mood for the Big East deserters, might as well say goodbye to Miami as well. Our conference, will be much better with much less cheating once you leave. Who cares about Big East football :laugh:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

most overrated player in college basketball has to be chris duhon..gatorade player of the year coming out of high school


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> most overrated player in college basketball has to be chris duhon..gatorade player of the year coming out of high school


agree with you here. I htink he is over hyped b/c he plays for DUKE too


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Duhon was overrated last year.

Now most people realize he is a good player, but not an all-american.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone Dick Vitale likes.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Duhon without a doubt. If he had average players to pass to he would not be that good.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How in the heck is Duhon a decent player? Last year, he was HORRIBLE. He couldn't even pass the ball there for a while last season.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I think Duhon will have a much better season this year.

He didn't come out and score like some thought he would but he still racked up a lot of assist's for Duke. I think he had a hard time being the "go-to-guy" on such a young team last season.

With some of the younger Duke players along with Duhon maturing, I think he will have a resergence in the 03-04 campain.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

duhon isnt ranked very high anymore so i am not sure how he is the most overrated.a couple i would throw out there are;julius hodge,shelden williams and josh childress.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

whoa how is J hodge overrated???? a long with childress and this is williams second yr


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Ricky Paulding
James White
Aaron Miles(very overrated)
Anybody on Duke


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> whoa how is J hodge overrated???? a long with childress and this is williams second yr


I agree they are far from overrated. If anything Hodge is underrated, he wills his undermanned team to victory night in and night out.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree with Ricky Paulding being overated. they guy hasn't produced after his big game the tournemaent two years ago..James White is also overrated..just because you can jump doens' mean you can play basketball.----Ex. Darvin Ham


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i always thought james white was overrated since his early days at newport


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> I agree with Ricky Paulding being overated. they guy hasn't produced after his big game the tournemaent two years ago..James White is also overrated..just because you can jump doens' mean you can play basketball.----Ex. Darvin Ham


I hope you're being sarcastic about Paulding. Didn't the guy score 38 against Marquette last year?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Arthur Johnson i think his name is (I'm not saying he isnt good, just overrated)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> Aaron Miles(very overrated)



why? what is your reason for being overrated?

I agree that Paulding is.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> Arthur Johnson i think his name is (I'm not saying he isnt good, just overrated)


Yeah that is his name, no I don't think he is. He is a very talented player on Mizzou. I think he is underatated, most lists has him only honor mention on all-american teams


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that is his name, no I don't think he is. He is a very talented player on Mizzou. I think he is underatated, most lists has him only honor mention on all-american teams


im not saying he isnt talented, i actually think he is pretty good, i just think he gets a little too much praise
and Aaron Miles overrated? maybe by some overzealous Kansas fans (few and far between) but overall i think he is accurately portrayed by the media


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would be your reason to think he's not overrated . Would it have anything to do with you avatar or could it be the screen name?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> What would be your reason to think he's not overrated . Would it have anything to do with you avatar?


so basically, you are sying that Aaron Miles is over rated b/c you do not like kansas?????? wow, how insightful.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

anybody who plays for duke.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

hakim warrick
raymond felton
david harrison(center for colorado)
duke(as a team)


----------



## bobby62914 (Sep 29, 2003)

Chris Duhon. I happened to be in Slidell, LA when he was in high school. He was considered the top player in the country that year. I went to a game and decided one (or more) of these statements had to be true:

A. I saw him have a less than great game.
B. It was a down year for high school basketball.
C. He was vastly over-rated for some reason.

He was an excellent ball player, even an all-stater, but the best in the country?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> im not saying he isnt talented, i actually think he is pretty good, i just think he gets a little too much praise


No disrespect... AJ has earned whateva attention he receives... He made himself the baller he is through bustin his anus year in year out... If anything he's underrated... And NO I'm not sayin he's gonna be a great Pro player or even stick wit a Pro team after this year... But, this season in the Big 12... Name 5 C's that are better than Johnson... Peace


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

my boy Royal Ivey is very Underrated


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> so basically, you are sying that Aaron Miles is over rated b/c you do not like kansas?????? wow, how insightful.


No thats no what I said. I said he and some other players I listed were overrated. I just dont have to explain myself to you on why I think Miles is overrated because your a Kansas fan. Thats what I said


----------



## ThA1YoUdReAm2Be22 (Oct 5, 2003)

James White
The Whole UConn Team


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't get how james white is overrated. he was overrated two years ago. but now everyone realizes that he isn't really that great of a player(at least not that we've seen yet). he isn't even on the nbadraft.net 2004 mock(i don't know about 2005 since i'm not a premium member). he *was* overrated, but now he is rated about how he should be.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

James White and also everyone Vitale likes he is an idiot.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Royal Ivey is so good like when Warrick Dunked on him and slapped him with his nuts


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I can't believe some of the players posters have listed. It is almost comical. Seriously what is a overrated player? A player that you personally over-hyped yourself because you bought into media hype and that hype was just for selling papers or magazines.

Most of these players that are listed will be in the NBA, and people call them over-hyped? Wouldn't a over-hyped player be a player that is considered great in college but is nothing in the NBA, or just flat out doesn't get in the NBA?

Hype is something the media creates and I don't see how you can blame the player for not reaching a level of accomplishment someone else makes for them.

Also over-hype is a word thrown around at players that don't "win". But how can one say it is this players fault for not winning when their team might not be as talented as others.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

OZZY.... this is college board. Not NBA board, not NBA prospect board. College fans could care less what a person does in NBA, at least this one does


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> OZZY.... this is college board. Not NBA board, not NBA prospect board. College fans could care less what a person does in NBA, at least this one does


 Alright, maybe it is just my point of view. And if you *only* look at college production and success well then yeah some players might be overrated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> OZZY.... this is college board. Not NBA board, not NBA prospect board. College fans could care less what a person does in NBA, at least this one does


:yes: :yes: Yup Yup


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> OZZY.... this is college board. Not NBA board, not NBA prospect board. College fans could care less what a person does in NBA, at least this one does


I agree Ozzy is wrong, and with what tou say completely. Teh funny thing about it is soem of the players called overratted and then disagreed with, are soem of the best palyers in the NCAA's and are not suited well for the NBA game, and shouldn't be expectd to succeed there.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I can't believe some of the players posters have listed. It is almost comical. Seriously what is a overrated player? A player that you personally over-hyped yourself because you bought into media hype and that hype was just for selling papers or magazines.
> 
> Most of these players that are listed will be in the NBA, and people call them over-hyped? Wouldn't a over-hyped player be a player that is considered great in college but is nothing in the NBA, or just flat out doesn't get in the NBA?
> ...


Sorry your majesty, we'll try not to overhype anyone anymore. 

Or teams. like Auburn.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Auburn will get an automatic BCS bid when they win the SEC championship. Watch


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Royal Ivey is so good like when Warrick Dunked on him and slapped him with his nuts


haha yeah and he is good when he locked down casey jacobsen, ricky paulding and H price


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> No thats no what I said. I said he and some other players I listed were overrated. I just dont have to explain myself to you on why I think Miles is overrated because your a Kansas fan. Thats what I said


So you're avoiding the question simply because he's a fan of the school the aforementioned player is attending? Come on, it shouldn't be hard to explain yourself. Miles is a terrific playmaker and one of the best defensive guards in the country. He gets ragged on for his jumpshot (or lack there-of), but outside of that he's an elite point guard in this country. I don't see how he can be overrated when the general public only know him as that point guard for Kansas who can't knock down an open J. If anything, he's underrated.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Aaron Miles isn't overrated. He's not an all-american, but I don't think too many think he is. 

Miles is an oustanding lead guard for an uptempto system and a lock-down defender, despite some offensive limitations. 

I expect the decision-making breakdowns and inconsistent shot are things that seem to be steadily going away as he gets more experience.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Matt Walsh.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Matt Walsh.


Amen to that. Walsh goes out and scores 30 against North Northwest Maine Institute of Salwater Fishing Technology, and everybody thinks he's an alll-american. What about those SEC averages?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Hakim Warrick - whats his position..just an athlete

JJ Reddick...feast or famine. You can only hit 28 foot threes so much. product of the duke system only.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Amen to that. Walsh goes out and scores 30 against North Northwest Maine Institute of Salwater Fishing Technology, and everybody thinks he's an alll-american. What about those SEC averages?


lol, does that school even exist?


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

I don't like Chris Duhon/James White picks anymore. Neither of these guys is hyped much right now.

I'd go
David Harrison (although he has potential)
Tim Pickett
Kennedy Winston (potential but not there yet)


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> I don't like Chris Duhon


yeah i kind of agree
Chris Duhon is refered to as overrated by so many people and so many publications that he is almost underrated now!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

James White..All ways has been always will be..


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

Michigan State


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> James White..All ways has been always will be..


Elaborate


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Amen to that. Walsh goes out and scores 30 against North Northwest Maine Institute of Salwater Fishing Technology, and everybody thinks he's an alll-american. What about those SEC averages?


:rofl:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> Michigan State


:laugh:


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Anyone Dick Vitale likes.


Oh cmon!

Anyone who Dick likes has to be a PTP!!! haha


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh cmon!
> ...


god damn i hate Dick Vitale, how is he still employed?!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> god damn i hate Dick Vitale, how is he still employed?!


am I one of hte few that likes him? True I hate his biased towards Duke and Kentucky, but htat does not have me hate him


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> am I one of hte few that likes him? True I hate his biased towards Duke and Kentucky, but htat does not have me hate him


i dont hate him for his beliefs, but damn could he use a speech doctort


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

Darius Rice- seen him play twice in person and I do not get it.
David Harrison- not that good


----------

